
Naloxone: 'Heroin antidote saved my life' - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-37519302
======
DanBC
It's interesting to compare this public health message with the extreme
prejudice from the public:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/36211792/meet-the-
vigi...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/36211792/meet-the-vigilantes-
who-are-attacking-heroin-addicts-in-manchester)

